# 2003 Nissan Altima...Should I buy one?



## titans8705 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm interested in buying a 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5 SE....I just need to know if anyone out there has had problems with theirs or heard any stories of potential problems i could face with mine....Or if you just wanna praise the car that'd be great too! If you want feel free to contact me on AIM titans87052..Im trying to find out as much about this model from actual owners before I get one. Thanks in advance


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I have that year and model. Its a great car. There are some issues that I'd like to point out for you.

1. There is a recall on that year and model. The screen filter on the fuel pump. Go to nissan's web site to read much more on it.
2. There is another recall on the rear bumper sub-frame with the potential to rust through. Again read the recall notice on nissan's website. 
3. The CD player would not play CD's interal mechanism not functioning, at least on our car. The rest of the radio worked fine.
4. Sometimes the driver's seat squeks for some unknow reason, esp. in the cold months. A few people complained on this.
5. There is some issue with ecessive oil consumption causing potential fires with the motor. But that only applies to certain serialized engines. I suggest getting the VIN number first and search on this website or contact a dealer for more information.

I suggest you look into these issues, espeically #5 before the purchase. Its a great car with a perky engine and a smooth ride.

Good luck


----------



## nissan101 (Jul 30, 2006)

i have a 1994 nissan altima and have had it since the day it came out of the lot. I have only had to repace the ac and that is it. I beleive that all of nissans cars, with a few minor problems, are great cars and can be trusted for long term useage. 

I have a neighbor with the 03 and like londonderry said....the recalls are the only thing that he has done to it in all 3 yrs. I think its a great car and company so gl wit the sale bro.


----------



## surgite111 (Apr 5, 2008)

NO!!! I own a 2003 Altima and it has a hole underneath it. There is a defect that will cause all Altimas to rust. The problem is that the floor is not solid, there is sheet metal welded on top of the floor. 

If you don't live in an area that isn't exposed to harsh winters you won't have the same problem.


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have an '02 for 2 years & it has been relatively trouble free. Replaced alternator a year ago @ 80K miles. That's it.


----------

